# nail clipping?



## playlboi (Nov 21, 2007)

have you guys ever tried clipping your tegus nails? (claws, i guess). is it good to do so or should i just leave the nails alone?


----------



## Mike (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't clip any of my reptile's nails. Just put something rough in the cage and they'll do it themselsves.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 21, 2007)

I clip my tegus nails. I use a regular nail clipper. You just have to be sure you get the very tip and not the nerve endings. It can be a challenge to get him to hold still though.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2007)

i use cat claw clippers. its simple. its just hard to keep him still though. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

Note the red line in this picture, the line shows where you can trim the nails up to, if it is clipped any higher than the picture shows you will take a chance on quicking the nail wich will cause the nail to bleed. If you cut into the quick, the toenail will bleed, you can use dry flour to stop the bleeding, just apply it dry to the end of the toenail.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

Been there, done that!! It gets messy. I clipped 6 or 7 too short on our big Red. He left a blood trail when he walked around on the hardwood floors. Won't do that again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Forget the blood tail. I nicked Apollo's quick and he whipped the hell out of me. Flour isn't the greatest but it works. I recommend going to Walgreens or Rite Aid. Pick up a Styptic Pencil. It's only 3 bucks and that's what it's for.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Pick up a Styptic Pencil.


We have one somewhere but of course not handy when you need it.


----------

